# Exhaust tips



## whosijones (Oct 28, 2017)

Just thought I'd show how I managed to give my exhaust tips a quick polish.
I used a foam cone pad on a cordless drill. At first I was using autosol but I actually found meguairs ultimate compound worked better. They're not perfect but for a 10 minute job I'm impressed.
I used Poor boys wheel sealant afterwards so hopefully they stay clean for a bit longer.






























Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

They are much improved. I've had 2 Golf Rs and now TT, I wipe mine over inside and out with WD40, carbon never sticks to them and keeps them nice and shiny, takes seconds to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Little & often will keep them shiny & clean the inside next time.  
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work as said just keep on top of them and they will be fine


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

falconmick said:


> They are much improved. I've had 2 Golf Rs and now TT, I wipe mine over inside and out with WD40, carbon never sticks to them and keeps them nice and shiny, takes seconds to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice little trick must give that a go!


----------

